# Purina Pro Plan feeding chart dosages



## SrDan (Jul 14, 2015)

Hello!

Ellie is a 10 week old Border Collie puppy. After she came home just one week ago we fed her Science Diet during one day and we changed her to Orijen. Right after this she started itching a lot. We are not sure if it is an allergy but it seems like it. And we don't know if it is a food allergy but I suspect it is. So we called the breeder and she told us she fed her Purina Pro Plan and so we are now. She LOVES it. But according to the feeding chart in the bag(and the website) we're supposed to feed her as much as one cup(112 gr). She is still hungry after 1 cup.

And I'm surprised because with Science Diet we fed her 175 gr. and with Orijen 150 gr. Purina has the lowest feeding dosage.

Should I feed her a little bit more or not?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Which formula are you feeding?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Are you looking at the chart for her age and approximate adult size? Or could it be a chart for full-grown adult dogs? Puppies need more food per pund than adults, and a 10-pound puppy that will be 50 pounds when full-grown will definitely need a lot more food than a 10-pound adult dog. 

It may have something to do with calories, but I would think Orijen would be higher-calorie than Pro Plan, so I don't know. As with all foods, you should only use the chart as a starting point---always feed the right amount to keep the dog/pup in good condition, even if this is much more/less than the chart says. But that's a little harder to do with growing puppies so having a fairly accurate chart is always nice.


----------



## SrDan (Jul 14, 2015)

Shell said:


> Which formula are you feeding?


Chicken and Rice for puppies.


----------



## SamiSaysRawr (May 26, 2012)

Are you feeding for her current weight, or expected adult weight?


----------



## SrDan (Jul 14, 2015)

Yes, I use this plan according to her final weight:










It is from the Purina Pro Plan website.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

The Pro Plan puppy actually has a few more calories per kg than the Orijen Puppy does; not much difference though
ProPlan--Metabolizable Energy (ME)	4191 kcal/ kg	
Orijen -- ME (calculated metabolizable energy) is 4080 kcal/kg 

So 150 grams of Orijen was 612 kcals and 112 grams of PP is 469 kcals. 

If you bumped it up to about the same calories as Orijen, it would be about 1 1/3 cups. I'd probably try that and then just feed to body condition and adjust as she grows. 

For most dogs though, "acting hungry" means nothing. Many dogs would eat themselves sick and fat if they had that option.


----------



## SrDan (Jul 14, 2015)

Shell said:


> The Pro Plan puppy actually has a few more calories per kg than the Orijen Puppy does; not much difference though
> ProPlan--Metabolizable Energy (ME)	4191 kcal/ kg
> Orijen -- ME (calculated metabolizable energy) is 4080 kcal/kg
> 
> ...


Thanks, that was very useful! I'll try that


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

I have found this calculator useful for your purpose.

http://goldendoodles.com/care/food_calculator.htm

(It's breed agnostic  )


----------



## SrDan (Jul 14, 2015)

philovance said:


> I have found this calculator useful for your purpose.
> 
> http://goldendoodles.com/care/food_calculator.htm
> 
> (It's breed agnostic  )


Thank you! It's interesting, I'll try that dosage. I'm currently feeding 150 gr of Purina Pro Plan(629 kcal/day) and she has no signs of overweight.


----------

